# disapointed in federal



## scorpiont52 (Dec 11, 2011)

for what its worth, i shoot a 3006 @ 243 was using federal preamium but looked at bullets and tips was eather flatened out or disfigured a little, so called federal and they said they want them back and will reinburse me for what that cost and get my new bullets, well they finaly sent me new bullets, and they was as bad as ones i sent them,, i told them i feel its due to there sleves they use, it lets tip contact bottem of sleve,, but none the less, i sent another e mail to fed and told them there was as bad,, and as of yet top recive my reibursemt for my shipping,, well that was over a month ago and still no check or even a r mail back,,,very disapointed in federal, so as it is i am looking into a new brand that shoots well and a company that will stand behind its word,, juust saying if you shoot federal you had better check your ammo in box before you buy them


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What type of bullet does it say on the box? I have always had good luck with Federal.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Let me be clear on this, out of the package the bullet tip is deformed? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Got a picture?

My guess is he's using the soft points or Gameking SPs. The tips will get deformed a little, but usually has no bearing on accuracy or function unless it's real bad. I had some BTSP GKs loaded up for this deer season. I never fired a shot, and ended up re chambering the same round multiple times. Half way through season that round would no longer chamber. The tip was so deformed it would not feed out of the mag. It happens, but I doubt you're getting box after box of junk rounds like this. What you're seeing is likely normal for them style bullets, but I could be wrong.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen that, where the let tip is a little flat on the front. In my experiance it doesnt have a great effect on accuracy within 100-150 yards, at least its a good enough group for deer.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm probably reading to much into this, but if you're looking for a reason why the .243 isn't
preforming for your granddaughter,,,this isn't it.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Those flattened tips like you are describing do not affect accuracy as much as one would think. There have been tests posted here and on other boards and tips have been ground off, cut off, damaged, and otherwise molested. These tests showed there is not much effect on accuracy. Especialy at close range. Once the distance starts to get to the point where most do not shoot any way they will have an effect on accuracy. Granted how many "hunters" shoot past 400 - 500yds with traditional hunting bullets or factory ammo?

Diamonds are not, despite popular belief, carbon. They are, in fact, Chuck Norris fecal matter. This was proven a recently, when scientific analysis revealed what appeared to be Jean-Claude Van Damme bone fragments inside the Hope Diamond.


----------



## scorpiont52 (Dec 11, 2011)

spentwings said:


> I'm probably reading to much into this, but if you're looking for a reason why the .243 isn't
> preforming for your granddaughter,,,this isn't it.


oh no i understand this, i think it was the scope it wouldent hold a zero,,, but its just you pay an good amount of money for federals and get messed up ammo, and when you call them they want them back, and tell me to ship them to them and they will reimburse me for shipping and send me ammo, well i got ammo and it was messed up as well but never did get a refund for shipping fees,, yes some are flat on tip but some are actuly tip bent, and i would have to work with them to get straight


----------

